# Help!!! Face Atelier and Makeup Forever HD foundation matches



## lovergirlrafiki (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello I recently bought the face atelier ultra pro foundations but realise how limited the shades are for WOC. Can someone tell me which MUFE HD shade matches the face atelier ultra foundation #9 and #10 as I want to buy the darker shades in MUFE HD.

Thanks


----------



## Septemba (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Face Atelier, but there are swatches of all or most of MUFE HD WOC suitable shades here: The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MUFE HD Foundation

HTH


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah I look this company up sometime last year, because of nireyna..too  pricey!! lol <33 at least the brushes are :/


----------



## lovergirlrafiki (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovergirlrafiki* 

 
_Hello I recently bought the face atelier ultra pro foundations but realise how limited the shades are for WOC. Can someone tell me which MUFE HD shade matches the face atelier ultra foundation #9 and #10 as I want to buy the darker shades in MUFE HD.

Thanks_

 

If u r a makeup artist they offer a pro discount


----------

